# Ascend FS12T



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone ever fished one or possibly own one? Looking to get into kayak fishing and want an economical platform to start with. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have one, I like it a lot. I use it mainly for river and lake fishing never been offshore or anything...


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

A friend of mine uses one. I've fished offshore with him a couple times and he seems to enjoy it


----------



## mayko (May 13, 2012)

i have one as well. i have only used it in lake before. just waiting for my roof rack to come in so i can take it to the bay then the gulf.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just bought one but have only really used it to paddle out my shark bait. Im a beginner but i had no problem paddling through 2-3' surf to get my bait out past the second sand bar and never felt like it was unstable or i would tip.


----------

